# Which one to choose



## Antonio Correia (May 14, 2010)

for my new Mac Pro ? 
The new machine is to be used with LR and CS

Thank you  

[img width=6'' height=255]http://antoniocorreia.smugmug.com/photos/8667'5292_ofL6m-M-1.png[/img]​


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 15, 2010)

How many monitors to you intend to use ?


----------



## Antonio Correia (Sep 17, 2010)

I am sorry sizzlinbadger but I have completely forgotten to come here and see if there was any answers. :'( 

Thank you for yours.
In fact I have bought a 27" iMac with 16 MB RAM and it looks like a good solution to me.  

Thank you again


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 19, 2010)

LOL Antonio! I didn't think we'd seen you around here for a while. Well, welcome back, and congratulations on the new computer!


----------

